# It's Raining Catalpa Worms !



## catalpa_sphinx (Aug 2, 2005)

We recently purchased our home which has several catalpa trees.
The castings falling onto the porch roof almost sounds like rain.
When the worms drop, it sounds like nuts hitting the roof.
There are large fat worms dropping from the trees.
I am sweeping up the castings to use as organic fertilizer.
I have heard that the worms make excellent bait.
Does anyone have any tips or advice regarding a possible market for these.
We live near Yellow Springs.
The kids are looking for ways to make some summer money.
Can we find a use for this nuisince and mess ??
ANY INFO regarding use or control of these would be appriciated.


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

sell them to a bait shop.


----------



## Slikster (Jul 14, 2005)

put a bunch in a big foam container full of cornmeal and ship them to me. I'll give ya $2 a dozen lol


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

catalpa_sphinx,

Check your private messages.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Hey I live in Fairborn, I'll be fishing this weekend, I'll buy some.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yeah if you ship them I will definately buy some...Put them in cornmeal....those are my favorite bait...ill pay top dollar for them...


----------



## Fastlane (Apr 11, 2004)

Hey, I am in Xenia @ work almost every day. I'll surely buy some from you. Lots of them if the price is right. Anyone on here know how to store them for a few weeks?


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Guys this person has not been back online since he made the original post, dont look like he wants to get rid of them.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Alright Screw that guy......if i find a good tree Ill post and Ill sell a bunch to everyone 

$4 a dozen is cheap enough......If you try to buy them from a bait store they are like 10 to 20 for 20 worms....


----------



## eagleclaw (Oct 31, 2004)

catfish_hunter said:


> Alright Screw that guy......if i find a good tree Ill post and Ill sell a bunch to everyone
> 
> $4 a dozen is cheap enough......If you try to buy them from a bait store they are like 10 to 20 for 20 worms....


i'll buy them for $1


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

I Didnt see any last nite when i went fishing but i will look at some other trees today...


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

"catalpa_sphinx"-

Actually guys I did get a PM.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Yea its pretty obvious....Has anyone else seen any catalpa worms???? I seen some 2 weeks ago but they were pretty small...now this weekend I didnt see ANY!


----------

